# Motor paso a paso con movimiento errático



## trashspx (Nov 20, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos. Luego de leer varios post tanto de esta pagina como de otras, no logre encontrar solucion al asunto. Compre hace una semana una interfaz de 5 ejes con puerto db25 y un relay, una de las mas sencillas que encontre. Por otro lado adquiri 3 drivers HY-DIV268N basados en tb6600 que teoricamente aguantan 5a. Configure mach3 en una pc con w7 32 bits, viejita. Controle las salidas del puerto para ver voltajes y todo marcha perfecto. 
Cuando realizo las pruebas dando movimiento desde el mach3 me encuentro con que el motor algunas veces gira perfecto en un sentido y erratico en el otro (como saltando); otras veces me encuentro que gira erratico en ambos sentidos; otras veces que el motor no gira pero realiza pitido como obteniendo corriente a las bobinas. En si, de todas las veces que probe en solo una logre que el motor funcione corrido para ambos sentidos sin perdida de paso, y con un solo driver. Lo curioso de esto es que probe con todos los drivers juntos y resulta que ese driver que me dio el movimiento en ambos sentidos me hacia el movimiento correcto para un solo lado pero erratico (diria que daba un solo paso manteniendo apretado el movimiento desde el mach3) para el otro. Las pruebas las realice con una fuente que da 24v y 1.6 amp, cada driver limitado a 0,2 amp con motores extraidos de una impresora epson, que la verdad no logre encontrar dato alguno de ninguno de los 3 motores.
El diagrama de conexiones es el siguiente:




Gracias de antemano a cualquiera que se tome el tiempo de leer ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2017)

Hola Amigo!. Los movimientos erraticos aparecen a cualquier velocidad? o sólo en vel. alta?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2017)

Con que voltaje trabajaban en la impresora?


----------



## Limako (Nov 20, 2017)

mach3 tiene para configurar el tiempo del pulso, y la velocidad. Tanto una velocidad alta como un tiempo de pulso corto te pueden estar afectando, mas me declinaría por la velocidad alta.
Que solo falle en una dirección, puede tener que ver con la salida que marca si el giro es en una dirección u otra, que el tiempo de activación sea muy corto.
Llevo mucho sin utilizar mach3 pero había una opción que habla sobre la frecuencia o algo asi, y que va en relación al tiempo del pulso.
Por otro lado el amperaje de los motores, vete subiéndolo hasta que veas que se calientan un poquito


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2017)

demasiada frecuencia o limite de tensión y corriente chicos


----------



## trashspx (Nov 24, 2017)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas! No se como citar a todos en un mensaje. 
Los pasos y el bloqueo de los motores se dan a cualquier velocidad. Lo mas raro de todo esto es que si yo manejo el motor sin mandarle un codigo g, es decir manualmente, el motor pierde menos pasos.
Los motores trabajaban en impresora a 36v, yo los alimento a 24v y 0.2A. Cabe aclarar de que me pase la perdida de movimiento en dos de los ejes, y que en el tercero anda bien todo a cualquier velocidad. A veces uno de esos dos que anda mal comienza a funcionar bien.
En cuanto al sentido de giro, esta todo controlado el cableado y teoricamente esta todo perfecto.
La frecuencia la tengo en 25000, dado que uso el puerto db25. Si elevo el limite de corriente (El
 inmediato es 0.6A) se me calientan demasiado los motores, por lo que estimo que me excedo del limite ya que la fuente de la impresora me marcaba 0.6a para toda la maquina en si. 
Gracias a todos por las respuestas!


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 24, 2017)

Los motores tienen algún código? Suba fotos de estos mismos para poderle ayudar mejor, el problema es que tiene una mala calibración de velocidad y aceleración muy alta, es por ello que pierde pasos el motor y en su defecto queda fijo y emite un silbido, si no se le configura la corriente correcta el motor girará con saltos o sobrecalentamientos.

Esa fuente de impresora no le sirve y mucho menos para conectar los 3 Drivers juntos, otro error que se suele cometer  es no conectar la lógica USB del breakout board cnc al PC. Esas breakout son de lo peor mil veces controlar un driver con una interfaz decente incluso un Arduino.


----------



## trashspx (Nov 26, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Los motores tienen algún código? Suba fotos de estos mismos para poderle ayudar mejor, el problema es que tiene una mala calibración de velocidad y aceleración muy alta, es por ello que pierde pasos el motor y en su defecto queda fijo y emite un silbido, si no se le configura la corriente correcta el motor girará con saltos o sobrecalentamientos.
> 
> Esa fuente de impresora no le sirve y mucho menos para conectar los 3 Drivers juntos, otro error que se suele cometer  es no conectar la lógica USB del breakout board cnc al PC. Esas breakout son de lo peor mil veces controlar un driver con una interfaz decente incluso un Arduino.


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! De los motores no encontre ningun datasheet. Los codigos son: EM- 497; EM-519; EM-546.
En cuanto a la interfaz, tengo en claro que no es buena. Al momento de comprar todo me encontre con que la que queria no estaba en stock, por lo que compre la primera que encontre en esa tienda. Mi idea principal es tener la electronica andando lo mejor posible para luego ir haciendo upgrade de las cosas. Los motores que tengo pensado usar no son estos, solo estoy haciendo la prueba. Pienso colocar algunos de 3Nm, 3A bipolares. 
Por ultimo, la fuente que estoy utilizando no es justamente la de la impresora original. Presiento que puede ser un problema de configuracion, aunque alimentando los motores con dicho voltaje y corriente tengo que admitir que el torque es muy bueno dado el tamaño de los mismos.
Gracias nuevamente por el aporte!


----------



## jorger (Nov 26, 2017)

Por si acaso, pregunto: esos motores los has desmontado en algún momento?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2017)

Has intentado probar los motores en el eje que funciona bien? y viceversa?


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 26, 2017)

trashspx dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! De los motores no encontre ningun datasheet. Los codigos son: EM- 497; EM-519; EM-546.
> En cuanto a la interfaz, tengo en claro que no es buena. Al momento de comprar todo me encontre con que la que queria no estaba en stock, por lo que compre la primera que encontre en esa tienda. Mi idea principal es tener la electronica andando lo mejor posible para luego ir haciendo upgrade de las cosas. Los motores que tengo pensado usar no son estos, solo estoy haciendo la prueba. Pienso colocar algunos de 3Nm, 3A bipolares.
> Por ultimo, la fuente que estoy utilizando no es justamente la de la impresora original. Presiento que puede ser un problema de configuracion, aunque alimentando los motores con dicho voltaje y corriente tengo que admitir que el torque es muy bueno dado el tamaño de los mismos.
> Gracias nuevamente por el aporte!




Le aconsejo que cuando tenga aunque sea 1 Nema 23 que pronto adquirirá cierto de 425oz.in/3Nm, ahí si realice todas las pruebas de rigor, con gusto le puedo colaborar en su configuración y montaje.

En cuanto a esos motores el voltaje del EM-546 es de 12V y la corriente nominal es de 0.3A el punto mas importante y critico es regular la corriente correcta.

Para echar andar esos motores de impresoras con esos Drivers que tiene, es como ir de casería con un arco profesional y ponerle flechas hechas de ramitas, no le recomiendo esas practicas porque hay que reducir mucho la velocidad y aceleración en pocas palabras queda en nada, al igual hay que suministrarles una corriente muy pequeña unos 0.2A inicial, el voltaje no importa con 12V va muy bien, un motor de pasos se regula por corriente no por voltaje, no olvidar conectar bien sus bobinas y en un orden correcto, de lo contrario se volverá errático cuando le llegue señal.


----------



## trashspx (Nov 28, 2017)

Gracias por su ayuda! Les voy contestando de a uno:
- Los motores nunca los desmonte, como los saque de la impresora los guarde hasta ahora que me puse a probarlos.
- Probe los motores en el eje que funciona bien y si, funcionan perfectos cuando los hago funcionar en ese eje.
- Coincido totalmente que es ilogico que pruebe los motores esos en dichos drivers, pero la verdad es que es lo mas a mano que tengo hasta terminar de coordinar la compra de los otros motores.
Por otro lado, creo que el problema esta en la recepcion de la señal de uno de los drivers. Al momento en el que le llega la señal de la interfaz, el led testigo me marca la perdida de pasos que se representa en el motor, no se si me explico. La verdad es que no logro encontrar la solucion, y creo que si fuese un problema de configuracion todos andarian mal y no solo dos. Empiezo a pensar que el problema radica en el tb6600 de los dos drivers que funcionan mal, no se que opinan ustedes.
Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## jorger (Nov 28, 2017)

trashspx dijo:


> Gracias por su ayuda! Les voy contestando de a uno:
> - Los motores nunca los desmonte, como los saque de la impresora los guarde hasta ahora que me puse a probarlos.


Ok ! 
Hice esa pregunta porque los pap híbridos en el momento que los desmontas y sacas el rotor, el imán del mismo pierde la mayor parte de su campo magnético. Dicho de otro modo, quedan inservibles: Se pierde mucho par y a muchos ya no hay manera de hacerlos andar sin que pierdan pasos, aún sin carga.
Sobre el resto, no te sabría decir, no entiendo muy bien cuál puede ser el problema... nunca he trabajado con interfaces para motores pap. A ver si alguien más experimentado te puede ayudar.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 28, 2017)

trashspx dijo:


> Gracias por su ayuda! Les voy contestando de a uno:
> - Los motores nunca los desmonte, como los saque de la impresora los guarde hasta ahora que me puse a probarlos.
> - Probe los motores en el eje que funciona bien y si, funcionan perfectos cuando los hago funcionar en ese eje.
> - Coincido totalmente que es ilogico que pruebe los motores esos en dichos drivers, pero la verdad es que es lo mas a mano que tengo hasta terminar de coordinar la compra de los otros motores.
> ...




Si ya probo uno a uno de los drivers, en cada uno de los ejes de la interfaz y solo uno de ellos es errático, una de 3 ...1.Le salio chungo o alguna soldadura fria y hay que revisarlo, 2. Hay un conexionado errado de fabrica o por su parte y 3.Problema en la signal pulse como se sospechammm:

Suba fotos de sus drivers, de los motores y su conexionado o alguna imagen de como los está conectando y configurando.

Recuerde que hay 2 tipos de configuración una por Hardware que es la conexión eléctrica de la máquina y configuración por Software en este caso el Mach3.

Ha pensado en probrarlo uno a uno con Arduino para así poder saber y descartar fallas, sea si es por algún conexionado, por alguna entrada errada o necesita una revisión interna.

Destapelos y comparelos internamente muchas veces las chinitas por tanto trabajo pegan mal algo


----------



## trashspx (Dic 1, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Si ya probo uno a uno de los drivers, en cada uno de los ejes de la interfaz y solo uno de ellos es errático, una de 3 ...1.Le salio chungo o alguna soldadura fria y hay que revisarlo, 2. Hay un conexionado errado de fabrica o por su parte y 3.Problema en la signal pulse como se sospechammm:
> 
> Suba fotos de sus drivers, de los motores y su conexionado o alguna imagen de como los está conectando y configurando.
> 
> ...



Voy a tener en cuenta lo de comparar las plaquetas internamente. Cabe aclarar que me llamaron la atención estas, ya que todas venían con pasta térmica en el integrado (Cosa que pocas veces ocurre).
El conexionado esta colocado igual que en el vídeo que coloque, viene a ser el conexionado "Common Cathode".
A que te referís cuando hablas del conexionado del mach3? Probablemente compre en estos días un arduino y pruebe, pero la verdad es que no tengo idea de su uso.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 1, 2017)

trashspx dijo:


> Voy a tener en cuenta lo de comparar las plaquetas internamente. Cabe aclarar que me llamaron la atención estas, ya que todas venían con pasta térmica en el integrado (Cosa que pocas veces ocurre).
> El conexionado esta colocado igual que en el vídeo que coloque, viene a ser el conexionado "Common Cathode".
> A que te referís cuando hablas del conexionado del mach3? Probablemente compre en estos días un arduino y pruebe, pero la verdad es que no tengo idea de su uso.



No veo que haya dicho eso Lo que si dije fue que hay 2 tipos de configuraciones 1 por Hardware que es la parte eléctrica y la otra por software que es el programa Mach3

El Arduino es muy fácil de manejar y hay mucho tutorial aquí le dejo uno del Sr. Jose Pastor Jimenez
para que vaya agarrando el hilo:


----------

